# Tsunami



## ratofil (27 Décembre 2004)

A l'heure où j'écris, on parle de 30 000 disparus dans l'archipel d'Andaman, toute la population (???!!!).
En recherchant des infos sur le sujet je suis tombé sur une simulation de ce *tsunami* en Quicktime.

Ce n'est pas pour vanter le produit (j'espère qu'aucun troll ne va se réveiller), mais l'envie de venir parler ici de cette catastrophe m'est venue.

On peut faire un don en ligne sur le site de la Croix Rouge.....par exemple.....

NOAA NEWS


----------



## molgow (27 Décembre 2004)

Sur cette carte de Yahoo, il y a la répartition des morts si ça t'intéresse. :sick:

 En tout cas, des fois je me dis que c'est pas plus mal qu'il n'y ait pas de mer en Suisse


----------



## Couhoulinn (27 Décembre 2004)

Pas de photos du Tsunami sur le site de la NASA.

Par contre, ça brûle pas mal de ce côté.

Natural Hazard in Thailand


----------



## appleman (28 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Sur cette carte de Yahoo, il y a la répartition des morts si ça t'intéresse. :sick:
> 
> En tout cas, des fois je me dis que c'est pas plus mal qu'il n'y ait pas de mer en Suisse



on sait jamais, des fois avec un lac en pente...il peut y avoir beaucoup de dégats...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Sur cette carte de Yahoo, il y a la répartition des morts si ça t'intéresse. :sick:
> 
> En tout cas, des fois je me dis que c'est pas plus mal qu'il n'y ait pas de mer en Suisse



... comme aucun autre fléau qui touche le reste du monde... et ce depuis bien longtemps. Restez contents


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

Impressionant mais ça risque d'arriver de plus en plus souvent


----------



## MacMadam (28 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Impressionant mais ça risque d'arriver de plus en plus souvent


 Le pire, c'est qu'on en a de plus en plus conscience, mais que ça bouge pas beaucoup :affraid: Jusqu'où la nature devra-t-elle aller pour sensibiliser l'homme à son exploitation, ou plutôt combien de pertes... économiques faudra-t-il pour réveiller les gouvernements ?


----------



## tyler_d (28 Décembre 2004)

sans etre un spécialiste je ne pense pas que ce tremblement de terre et le tsunami qui en résulte sonrt dû a un quelconque probléme "écologique" ou "environnemental", c'est simplement une des conséquences de l'activitée "normale" de la terre, et de la techtonique des plaques.

en ce qui concerne la Suisse, dans quelque milliers d'années (ou milions), étant donné que la cote d'azur disparaitra tjs du aux mouvements des plaques terrestres ça risque d'etre pire que la californie...


----------



## MacMadam (28 Décembre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> sans etre un spécialiste je ne pense pas que ce tremblement de terre et le tsunami qui en résulte sonrt dû a un quelconque probléme "écologique" ou "environnemental", c'est simplement une des conséquences de l'activitée "normale" de la terre, et de la techtonique des plaques.
> 
> en ce qui concerne la Suisse, dans quelque milliers d'années (ou milions), étant donné que la cote d'azur disparaitra tjs du aux mouvements des plaques terrestres ça risque d'etre pire que la californie...


 Hum. Je suis de ton avis, mais je me suis laissée emportée  Disons que ce n'est pas prêt de s'arrêter, dans la mesure où les catastrophes naturelles sont déjà assez nombreuses, sans pour autant ajouter celles provoquées par les hommes...


----------



## tyler_d (28 Décembre 2004)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Hum. Je suis de ton avis, mais je me suis laissée emportée  Disons que ce n'est pas prêt de s'arrêter, dans la mesure où les catastrophes naturelles sont déjà assez nombreuses, sans pour autant ajouter celles provoquées par les hommes...



j'suis d'accord... ça va etre dur pour nos gamins !

"_ papa j'peux pas aller en cours, la météo prévoit des pluies acides aujourd'hui !...
 _ ba met ta combinaison ! tu l'as encore oublié ? je te préviens c'est la dernière fois que je t'en rachette une ! et où est ton masque anti monoxyde d'azote ?"

 :mouais:


----------



## ratofil (28 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> on sait jamais, des fois avec un lac en pente...il peut y avoir beaucoup de dégats...



Désolé mais c'est parfaitement vraisemblable que cela arrive sur un lac:

Lake Tahoe


----------



## petitfuzzle (28 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Impressionant mais ça risque d'arriver de plus en plus souvent



1755 : tremblement de terre à Lisbonne, la ville est incendiée, la population se réfugie sur le front de mer ... quelques minutes plus tard un tsunami ravage cette zone : 60000 morts :
comme quoi l'histoire se répète, on oublie vite !


----------



## Gullyver (28 Décembre 2004)

J'espère qu'au moins les usines Apple en thailande n'ont pas été inondées...


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2004)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> 1755 : tremblement de terre à Lisbonne, la ville est incendiée, la population se réfugie sur le front de mer ... quelques minutes plus tard un tsunami ravage cette zone : 60000 morts :
> comme quoi l'histoire se répète, on oublie vite !


ya pas besoin d'aller chercher si loin malheureusement.

un an jour pour jour avant cette catastrophe en asie du sud est, le sud est iran a été rayé de la carte causant autant de dégâts. Les même chiffres macabres.

Seulement, pas de touristes pour prendre des images, pas de victimes occidentales, pas d'hôtels de luxe rasés...bref.. , cela a été vite oublié

Au delà de la souffrance et des conséquences catastrophiques, je trouve que le traitement médiatique du tsunami est à pleurer...on passe bien vite sur le coeur du problème et des conséquences pour aller interviewer le touriste qui a survécu et faire de l'info de proximité.

D'ailleurs, regardez l'océan indien...les côtes de birmanie (et la moitié des îles de l'archipel des andaman est birmane...), on en parle quasiment pas, les côtes du bengladesh, on en parle pas, aceh, nord sumatra, à quelques encablures de l'épicentre, on en parle pas trop non plus...: pas un seul resort touristique.

>MacAdam et cmove: Les tsunami et tremblements de terre n'ont absolument aucun lien avec une dégradation de l'environnement du à l'homme ou le réchauffement climatique

Les dons: 
Médecins Sans Frontières, BP 2004, 75544 Cedex 11. 
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Médecins du Monde Urgence Raz-de-marée Asie, [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Boîte postale 100, 75018 Paris[/font]
Le site de la croix/croissant rouge internationale: http://www.icrc.org/fre


----------



## einqui (28 Décembre 2004)

Il est vrai que le traitement mediatique a vite fait de tout rapporter a nos touristes hagards. Cela n'enleve rien au fait qu'ils ont autant souffert que les autres lorsque le tsunami a deferle.
 Quant au fait qu'on ne parle pas du Bangladesh, cela tient certainement au fait qu'ils n'ont deplore que 2 victimes. Mais surtout, si on regarde la simulation proposee en haut du sujet, il apparait que le tsunami s'est propage d'est en ouest : donc le Bangladesh et la Birmanie (Myanmar?) ont du etre peu affectes.
     Reste la Somalie, effectivement peu citee.

Et pour la couverture mediatique, je pense qu'il y a egalement le fait que les degats s'etendent sur une tres vaste zone geographique regroupant divers pays. Alors qu'un un seisme sans tsunami affecte une zone generalement plus limitee.


----------



## quetzalk (28 Décembre 2004)

Gullyver a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'au moins les usines Apple en thailande n'ont pas été inondées...



 Bof...   :mouais: 

Ce qui est cynique dans ce drame c'est la rencontre de touristes caricaturalement riches-occidentaux-insouciants-dans-des-hotels-de-luxe venus oublier combien l'hiver est dur à Paris, Londres ou Boston (putain c'est chiant à garer un Cayenne !), avec les pauvres-et-leurs-payottes-et-leurs-rizières-et-leurs-villages-sans-électricité-ni-eau potable.
Paf, tout le monde a morflé et ce n'est pas moins triste pour les uns que pour les autres évidemment, mais le contraste et la réunion soudaine de mondes auparavant juxtaposés en s'ignorant autant que possible, a quelque chose de troublant, presque inquiétant.

Ce qui n'est pas sans rappeler à quel point nous vivons dans un monde _extrêmement_ protégé, même perdu en rando le SAMU ou un hélico de secours viendra vous récupérer dans la demi-heure en cas de pépin, un préfet ira en tôle si il manque d'ambulances dans son département. Et qu'un plan orange, violet ou beige fluo est déclenché dès qu'il pleut, qu'il fait beau ou qu'il y a le rhume ou des travaux sur la route.

Bref, triste rappel de la fragilité de nos vies et de nos sociétés, illusion de la sécurité absolue qui paralyse la vigilance et les capacités d'adaptation...


----------



## fpoil (28 Décembre 2004)

tout à fait d'accord avec yvos, on ne parle absolument pas de la birmanie alors que ce pays est aux premières loges,

malheureusement pour la birmanie, le régime briman n'est pas un monstre de communiquant, accepterons-ils l'aide international, je l'espère. Quand à aceh, vu la situation politique là bas, je ne suis pas trop étonné que l'on en parle pas plus, l'armée bloquait déjà l'entrée dans la région et je ne pense pas que beaucoup de journalistes aient pu l'atteindre, ils ont du s'arrêter au lac toba...


----------



## quetzalk (28 Décembre 2004)

Tiens à propos du traitement médiatique voilà ce qu'on trouve en bas d'une dépêche Yahoo ce matin...     :rateau: 









Sinon on ne parle plus du tout non plus du Kenya qui comme la Somalie semble avoir eu des victimes et des dégâts conséquents également... Mais comme vous dites, c'est si triste ces gens obligés de prendre l'avion en maillot de bain...


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que le traitement mediatique a vite fait de tout rapporter a nos touristes hagards. Cela n'enleve rien au fait qu'ils ont autant souffert que les autres lorsque le tsunami a deferle.


bien sûr que non



			
				einqui a dit:
			
		

> Quant au fait qu'on ne parle pas du Bangladesh, cela tient certainement au fait qu'ils n'ont deplore que 2 victimes. Mais surtout, si on regarde la simulation proposee en haut du sujet, il apparait que le tsunami s'est propage d'est en ouest : donc le Bangladesh et la Birmanie (Myanmar?) ont du etre peu affectes.


est-ouest? j'espère que tu as raison. mais les îles andaman sont exactement au nord d'aceh.


----------



## krystof (28 Décembre 2004)

Moi, en attendant, je me suis brûlé avec une poële, hier soir, et ça, personne n'en parle


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2004)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> Quand à aceh, vu la situation politique là bas, je ne suis pas trop étonné que l'on en parle pas plus, l'armée bloquait déjà l'entrée dans la région et je ne pense pas que beaucoup de journalistes aient pu l'atteindre, ils ont du s'arrêter au lac toba...


je ne pense pas que ce soit cela qui fait qu'on parle moins de l'indonésie (le vice président indonésien parle de 25 000 victimes rien qu'à Aceh..CNN/BBC).

non, je pense que c'est moins porteur pour des reportages france3 que robert en short, attristé parce que c'était le voyage de sa vie.


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Décembre 2004)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est qu'on en a de plus en plus conscience, mais que ça bouge pas beaucoup :affraid: Jusqu'où la nature devra-t-elle aller pour sensibiliser l'homme à son exploitation, ou plutôt combien de pertes... économiques faudra-t-il pour réveiller les gouvernements ?


Avant que les gouvernements ne se réveillent, je crois que c'est plutot à nous, à chacun de nous, de faire ce qu'il peut pour l'environnement. Ensuite les politques suivront certainement un jour.. 
Si nous meme ne sommes pas décidés à protéger ce qui nous entoure, aucune politique aussi efficace soit elle, n'aura une quelconque efficacité.

Quoiqu'il en soit, pour cette catastrophe, il n'est pas prouvé qu'elle résulte des changements climatique.. ce ne serait d'ailleurs pas le cas, d'après ce que j'ai entendu dire. 
Mais on va dans cette direction quand meme. C'est pas cette fois, mais ça sera une autre..


----------



## clampin (28 Décembre 2004)

Maintenant on en sait un peu plus sur les circonstances de la catatrosphe. Ce tsunami a bel et bien été provoqué par un tremblement de terre sous marin du à la bougeotte des plaques. La plaque asiatique a fait un "bon" sous la plaque afriquaine d'une quizaine de mètre d'un coup ! (ce qui est énorme !)... du coup, le temblement de terre de magnitudes 9 a provoqué le tsunami. Et ce phénomène peut encore se répercuté dans les semaines avenir.

La vague créée par le tremblement de terre se déplacait à 800 km ! (presque aussi vite qu'un avion).... Rien ne peut arrêter une telle puissance.

Cette catastrophe est bien naturelle (l'homme n'y ait pour rien). Cette catastrophe devait arrivé.... La prévoir est difficile et personne ne peut (pour l'instant) prévoir quand la prochaine aura lieu. 

Le nombre de morts élevés est du au fait que dans cette région, il n'y a pas de surveillance comme le fait par exemple les japonais qui eu un système de suirveillance performant (bien que parfois ca cafouille aussi chez eux parfois). Et aussi, a certains endroit, au fait de la construction d'hotels trop prêts de zone dangereuse.

Ce que doivent se dire maintenant les gouvernements de la région, c'est comme limité les dégats d'une telle catastrophe. C'est simple... en dévelopant le réseau de survillance.


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2004)

clampin a dit:


> Maintenant on en sait un peu plus sur les circonstances de la catatrosphe. Ce tsunami a bel et bien été provoqué par un tremblement de terre sous marin du à la bougeotte des plaques *bien énervées en cette fin d'année. En effet, chacun sachant qu'un Foguenne qui remue la queue à Bruxelles peut déclencher un interrupteur à Sydney, la question était toujours en suspens*. La plaque asiatique a fait un "bon" sous la plaque afriquaine d'une quizaine de mètre d'un coup ! (ce qui est énorme *surtout pour une plaque, mais bon, bien moins que si elle avait fait un bond* !)... du coup, le temblement de terre de magnitudes 9 a provoqué le tsunami. Et ce phénomène peut encore se répercuté dans les semaines avenir.
> 
> La vague créée par le tremblement de terre se déplacait à 800 km ! (presque aussi vite qu'un avion *et bien plus vite qu'un 103 SP peugeot, même kitté à mort*).... Rien ne peut arrêter une telle puissance.
> 
> ...



Non seulement Clampin s'est réveillé au taquet ce matin, mais de plus avec des infos exclusives ! 

Assieds toi : je t'apporte un Alka Seltzer ! 

(Je suis désolé mais je n'ai pas pu m'en empecher... je ne fais que rebondir sur le post de Clampin qui se réveille d'un coma post réveillon pour parler du tsunami (l'aspect technique). Il va sans dire que cela n'a rien à voir avec la catastrophe dans son aspect humain).


----------



## MacMadam (28 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Avant que les gouvernements ne se réveillent, je crois que c'est plutot à nous, à chacun de nous, de faire ce qu'il peut pour l'environnement. Ensuite les politques suivront certainement un jour..
> Si nous meme ne sommes pas décidés à protéger ce qui nous entoure, aucune politique aussi efficace soit elle, n'aura une quelconque efficacité.
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit, pour cette catastrophe, il n'est pas prouvé qu'elle résulte des changements climatique.. ce ne serait d'ailleurs pas le cas, d'après ce que j'ai entendu dire.
> Mais on va dans cette direction quand meme. C'est pas cette fois, mais ça sera une autre..


 Je vais te paraître cynique. Mais je ne crois pas à la bonne volonté du monde :mouais: La plupart des individus sont conscients qu'il faut préserver la nature, mais ne réagissent que lorsqu'ils y sont forcés ou lorsque ça les touche directement. Faire un geste, ok. Mais quoi ? Les inititiatives du gouvernement peuvent nous éduquer à l'école, nous imposer des exigences de fabrication, nous organiser une autre façon de vivre. Je ne dis pas que nous sommes une nation d'assistés, mais dans notre petit quotidien égoïste, c'est parfois nécessaire. J'habite à Bruxelles et lorsque le tri des déchets à été imposé, je n'ai pas spécialement bondi de joie pour la Nature, à la vue du prix des 4 sacs qui envahissaient désormais mon appartement  J'ai quelques amiches qui roulent en 4X4... de ville et qui ne sont pas prêts de lâcher l'affaire. Tout cela a l'air très "puéril" comme exemple. Mais je suppose que lorsque de gros intérêts économiques sont en jeu, les industriels ne vont pas faire mieux.

 Pour ce qui est du tsunami, tu as tout à fait raison. La seule "responsabilité" humaine est de n'avoir pu mettre en place un réseau d'alerte efficace dans ces régions, alors que les sismographes s'affolaient déjà outre-Océan Indien.


----------



## GJoseph (28 Décembre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> sans etre un spécialiste je ne pense pas que ce tremblement de terre et le tsunami qui en résulte sonrt dû a un quelconque probléme "écologique" ou "environnemental", c'est simplement une des conséquences de l'activitée "normale" de la terre, et de la techtonique des plaques.
> 
> en ce qui concerne la Suisse, dans quelque milliers d'années (ou milions), étant donné que la cote d'azur disparaitra tjs du aux mouvements des plaques terrestres ça risque d'etre pire que la californie...



Certes, une telle catastrophe naturelle n'est pas "maîtrisable" à l'echelle humaine mais elle peut être prévenue grâce aux moyens et aux connaissances scientifiques actuelles. 
N'a-t'on pas entendu dire que des scientifiques américains étaient déjà au courant quelques heures auparavant du déferlement des tsunami sur toute la côte du Sud-Est asiatique, notamment grâce à des capteurs géo-sismiques implantés dans l'Océan Indien ?
Je pense sérieusement que plus de la moitié des habitants des zones côtières touchées aurait pu être sauvés en temps et en heure si chacun des pays concernés avait "les moyens d'avoir les moyens" d'être prévenu !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2004)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du tsunami, tu as tout à fait raison. La seule "responsabilité" humaine est de n'avoir pu mettre en place un réseau d'alerte efficace dans ces régions, alors que les sismographes s'affolaient déjà outre-Océan Indien.



Si erreur humaine il y a eu, c'est de ce côté-là qu'il faut regarder... Mais, franchement je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible, même techniquement, en 2004, de transmettre une telle information en moins de 3 heures, à des milliers de gens, à des populations vivants à des milliers de kilomètres les unes des autres, dans des régions souvent pauvres en infrastructure et en moyens de communication (Somalie, Sri Lanka, îles d'Andaman, région d'Aceh à Sumatra)... 

Après on peut toujours dire que...

Clampin:


----------



## tyler_d (28 Décembre 2004)

> Au delà de la souffrance et des conséquences catastrophiques, je trouve que le traitement médiatique du tsunami est à pleurer...on passe bien vite sur le coeur du problème et des conséquences pour aller interviewer le touriste qui a survécu et faire de l'info de proximité.



entièrement d'accord, d'ailleurs les chaine française ne se géne pas pour envoyé leur "reporter" à.... roissy.... (encore à l'instant sur france 3...) c'est scandaleux !

et à y faire du mélodramme, avec tous ces gens qui manquent incroyablement de respect pour les habitants des pays ont ils étaient... à pleurer comme si ils avaient vécu le pire, à faire des témoignages en racontant ce qu'ils ont vu de "la chambre de l'hotel" alors qu'on parle de plus de 40 000 mort maintenant plus de 15 000 disparus, dans les populations les plus pauvres du monde....

Français : maitrisez vous ! un peu de respect pour ceux qui ont tout perdu !


----------



## MacMadam (28 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si erreur humaine il y a eu, c'est de ce côté-là qu'il faut regarder... Mais, franchement je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible, même techniquement, en 2004, de transmettre une telle information en moins de 3 heures, à des milliers de gens, à des populations vivants à des milliers de kilomètres les unes des autres, dans des régions souvent pauvres en infrastructure et en moyens de communication (Somalie, Sri Lanka, îles d'Andaman, région d'Aceh à Sumatra)...


 C'est bien pour cela que j'avais utilisé les guillemets  Le mot "erreur" est une erreur. Nous sommes tous inégaux en infrastructure, et la situation actuelle - comme tu le soulignes - de ces pays ne permettent pas de s'équiper ou d'avoir les connaissances nécessaires. A ce stade, seule la prévention fait partie du domaine humain. Il faudra bien se donner les moyens de passer outre l'impossible.


----------



## MacMadam (28 Décembre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> ...avec tous ces gens qui manquent incroyablement de respect pour les habitants des pays ont ils étaient... à pleurer comme si ils avaient vécu le pire, à faire des témoignages en racontant ce qu'ils ont vu de "la chambre de l'hotel" alors qu'on parle de plus de 40 000 mort maintenant plus de 15 000 disparus, dans les populations les plus pauvres du monde....
> Français : maitrisez vous ! un peu de respect pour ceux qui ont tout perdu !


 Un peu de répartie. Voir des morts, avoir le sentiment d'être impuissant et échapper au pire restent très traumatisant. On ne compare pas l'incomparable, certes. Mais cela fait partie de la tragédie aussi. Et c'est justement parce qu'ils ont assisté à ça qu'ils sont dans cet état, et probablement pour longtemps. En outre, la presse ne dresse pas le bilan que des pertes occidentales.


----------



## quetzalk (28 Décembre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> ...  avec tous ces gens qui manquent incroyablement de respect pour les habitants des pays ont ils étaient... à pleurer comme si ils avaient vécu le pire... (...) ...  alors qu'on parle de plus de 40 000 mort maintenant plus de 15 000 disparus, dans les populations les plus pauvres du monde....



Bel exemple de Robert en short dans le journal de 13 h de France Inter, un type avec une voix de quadra qui a tout vu et qui a l'habitude de "manager ses collaborateurs", fou de rage parce que "on ne nous informe de rien", "on a tout perdu dans l'hotel", "les autres étrangers sont mieux aidés que les Français par leur ambassade" et ainsi de suite.
Même avec l'indulgence qu'on lui doit vu la situation et la panique, ce genre d'attitude me donne un peu honte  , j'ai fait récemment ma première (et dernière   ) expérience en tant que "touriste de masse" en Egypte et je vois très bien le type de personnage. 

Bon enfin heureusement les Sri-Lankais n'écoutent pas France-Inter...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

Gullyver a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'au moins les usines Apple en thailande n'ont pas été inondées...


Apple fan jusqu'au bout


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bel exemple de Robert en short dans le journal de 13 h de France Inter, un type avec une voix de quadra qui a tout vu et qui a l'habitude de "manager ses collaborateurs", fou de rage parce que "on ne nous informe de rien", "on a tout perdu dans l'hotel", "les autres étrangers sont mieux aidés que les Français par leur ambassade" et ainsi de suite.
> Même avec l'indulgence qu'on lui doit vu la situation et la panique, ce genre d'attitude me donne un peu honte , j'ai fait récemment ma première (et dernière  ) expérience en tant que "touriste de masse" en Egypte et je vois très bien le type de personnage.
> 
> Bon enfin heureusement les Sri-Lankais n'écoutent pas France-Inter...


on mettra ça sur le compte du traumatisme et on oubliera...


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Même avec l'indulgence qu'on lui doit vu la situation et la panique, ce genre d'attitude me donne un peu honte.



Pourquoi ? parce que tu es Français toi aussi ? Si à chaque fois qu'un frenchy sort une connerie tu as honte, tu ne dois pas souvent mettre le nez dehors, calfeutré chez toi, une cagoule sur la tête pour cacher le rouge qui te monte aux tempes ! Et je crains qu'en l'occurence la nationalité importe peu vu que les mêmes conneries ont dû etre dites sur toutes les télévisions du monde, dans toutes les langues... 

Pour rebondir sur les quelques posts qui parlent du traitement de l'actualité, j'aimerais savoir ce que vous attendiez. Moins d'images de Francais débarquant à Orly et plus de plages pleines de cadavres ? Moins d'images tout court ? Moins de temps passé à raconter les horreurs que l'on peut voir sur place ? Expliquer encore et encore que ces pays, dans leur grande majorité ont d'autres priorités que de mettre en place un système fort cher et loin d'être à 100% efficace pour des catastrophes intervenant en gros tous les 40 ou 50 ans ? Résumer cela à 5 minutes entre la météo et les pubs ? Plus de 3 D expliquant pour la millième fois à ceux qui n'ont toujours pas compris comment se forme un Tsunami ? Qu'est-ce qu?un tremblement de terre ? La dérive des continents ?

De ce que j'en ai vu, je n'ai pas l'impression que la couverture de l'événement soit meilleure ou pire que d'habitude. Et quoi de plus normal pour une chaine nationale que de parler de ses ressortissants ? Tous les pays du monde ont la même réaction, et dans tous les interviewés il y a le même pourcentage d'abrutis et de gens bien.

Vous postez comme si vous n'aviez vu que ca ! J'ai moi vu aussi des témoignages de locaux, de secouristes, de policiers. J'ai l'impression d'avoir eu a ma disposition les réponses aux éventuelles questions que je pourrais me poser. Et de toutes façons, lorsque j'en ai assez je peux appuyer sur le bouton 'veille' de ma télécommande. En bon occidental j'ai à ma disposition des dizaines, voire des centaines de canaux différents pour me forger une opinion. Je connais en gros les "tons" de chacun de ces canaux. Certains me conviennent, d'autre pas. Alors je ne bave pas sur les uns ou les autres tant que l'on ne m'oblige pas à les regarder puisque j'ai le choix de les ignorer.

Loin, très loin de moi l'idée de défendre la façon dont l'info nous est servie chaque jour. Mais là je vous trouve un peu décalés.


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2004)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de répartie. Voir des morts, avoir le sentiment d'être impuissant et échapper au pire restent très traumatisant. On ne compare pas l'incomparable, certes. Mais cela fait partie de la tragédie aussi. Et c'est justement parce qu'ils ont assisté à ça qu'ils sont dans cet état, et probablement pour longtemps. En outre, la presse ne dresse pas le bilan que des pertes occidentales.


ce n'est pas les personnes traumatisées qu'il faut blamer, mais la propension de notre société à ne s'intéresser qu'à ses morts et à occulter la réalité: ces touristes, quand bien même touristes de luxe, sont partis dans des pays où souvent le minimum vital au sens occidental du terme n'existe pas, alors voilà, la réalité c'est devant le malheur, ils ne sont pas plus protégés que les autres. D'habitude, ils l'oublient.


----------



## krystof (28 Décembre 2004)

Et pour ma brûlure au second degré, on fait comment ?


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ma brûlure au second degré, on fait comment ?


trempe ton doigt dans la mer


----------



## krystof (28 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> trempe ton doigt dans la mer



Pourquoi mon doigt ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ma brûlure au second degré, on fait comment ?



On t'envoie un charter?


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi mon doigt ?


elle est où ta brûlure?

(j'ai du faire un mélange avec une chanson de Mickey 3D, la France a peur)


----------



## Philito (28 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si erreur humaine il y a eu, c'est de ce côté-là qu'il faut regarder... Mais, franchement je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible, même techniquement, en 2004, de transmettre une telle information en moins de 3 heures, à des milliers de gens, à des populations vivants à des milliers de kilomètres les unes des autres, dans des régions souvent pauvres en infrastructure et en moyens de communication (Somalie, Sri Lanka, îles d'Andaman, région d'Aceh à Sumatra)...
> 
> Après on peut toujours dire que...
> 
> Clampin:



WebO, tu te trompes lourdement, j'habite au Chili, une zone sysmique importante, juste à côté d'une autre faille géante dans l'océan (et j'habite sur la plage)  

En 1960 a eu lieu la catastrophe de Valdivia (plus ici désolé en espagnol, mais tu peux regarder les photos) une vague entre 15 et 20 mètres qui entre sur la côte à plus de 200 km/h et entre 150 km dans les terres. Certains lacs qui n'existaient pas avant sont toujours présents aujourd'hui à des kilomètres de la côte.

Depuis le chili a mis en place un système de surveillance sur toute saa côte pour q'un tel drame ne se reproduise plus. Ce sont des balises en mer (à des milliers de kilomètres dans l'océan) qui mesurent les différences de hauteur de vagues, je sais que le jour où un tsunami arrive au Chili, j'ai deux heures entre les premiers avertissements et l'arrivée de la vague. Les avertissements se font par les pompiers et la marine qui sillonnent tous les villages pourévacuer tout le monde ainsi que par radio (chose qui n'est pas impossible dans la région affectée récemment mais qui n'était pas en place). Tu as deux heures pour évacuer en voiture, bus, ou meme à pied, et aller sur le point le plus élevé que tu connaisse.

Ce qui m'effraie dans les vidéos et photos que je vois un peu partout de ce qui s'est passé en Asie, c'est qu'il y a plein de gens sur la plage qui attendent pour voir arriver la vague...... Une vague de 10 mètres de haut à 200 km/h, il est impossible de l'éviter et je n'ose imaginer la force.

Tout cela pour dire que les moyens existent et ne sont pas si compliqués que cela, et que meme deux heure sont suffisantes pour évacuer une population en urgence.


----------



## krystof (28 Décembre 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des balises en mer *(à des milliers de kilomètres dans l'océan)*




Je sais, il y en a une dans ma chambre.


En fait, la faute à pas de chance serait que le tsunami se déclenche à 300 mètres des côtes, bien avant les balises.


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas les personnes traumatisées qu'il faut blamer, mais la propension de notre société à ne s'intéresser qu'à ses morts et à occulter la réalité: ces touristes, quand bien même touristes de luxe, sont partis dans des pays où souvent le minimum vital au sens occidental du terme n'existe pas, alors voilà, la réalité c'est devant le malheur, ils ne sont pas plus protégés que les autres. D'habitude, ils l'oublient.



je ne sais pas si il faut prendre le "problème" de ce côté là.

Le but premier d'une chaîne d'information est... d'informer ! Dans le cas de catastrophes telles que celles-ci, plusieurs éléments sont à prendre en compte : la distance, la destruction sur place d'une bonne pertie des moyens de communication rendant plus facile et rapide le fait d'aller questionner un compatriote qui sort de l'avion et la volonté de faire _percevoir_ au téléspectateur (et le plus vite possible) l'ampleur de l'événement (ce qui, a la limite n'est pas un mal si cela le pousse à lacher quelques billets auprès d'organisations humanitaires).

A côté de cela, la majorité des gens qui matent les (ces) infos ne vont se sentir concernés que de très loin face a une souffrance qui ne les concerne pas : voir les famines et autres guerres africaines assez vite reléguées dans les oubliettes.
Faire intervenir un individu qui pourrait (ou est) un voisin c'est aussi permettre aisément à monsieur ou madame X d'imaginer _plus facilement_ la douleur. Parce que les mots vont être simples, compréhensibles, occidentaux. Parce que le témoin qui parle pourrait être moi, ou mon fils, ou mon cousin. Le "possible" arrive, l'image est forte : un décalage entre ce qui était promis par les brochures de voyages et ce qui vient d'arriver dans ces lieux aux images habituellement paradisiaques où j'aurais pu me trouver pour ne penser qu'a mes vacances n'en est que plus bouleversant.

En (très) gros, pour la ménagère de plus ou moins de cinquante ans, il y a des endroits où l'on souffre depuis des années, c'est normal, accepté et d'autres où cela l'est moins. Il y a des raisons de souffrir, prévisibles, des conflits par exemple et d'autres dont la soudaineté et notre impossibilité de réagir nous mettent face a ce que nos sociétés adeptes du risque zéro et du coupable à tout prix ont de plus en plus de mal a accepter : la fatalité a disparu de notre vocabulaire. Une catastrophe, même naturelle n'est pas acceptable.

La vraie question n'est pas de savoir si c'est un bien de nous informer de cette façon là mais de savoir pourquoi on le fait. Qui est responsable ? La société de télévision, avant tout commerciale, ou le téléspectateur qui la regarde ? Qui est la poule, qui est l'oeuf ?!

Pour être franc, je trouve ca presque plus "moral" d'interroger un Francais qui débarque à Roissy pour qu'il explique ce qu'il a vu que d'aller agiter un micro sous le nez d'un mec qui a perdu le peu qu'il avait et cherche sa femme et ses enfants dans la boue, dans le but de juste faire chialer dans les chaumières.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

et si on distribuait des surfs ?


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> WebO, tu te trompes lourdement, j'habite au Chili, une zone sysmique importante, juste à côté d'une autre faille géante dans l'océan (et j'habite sur la plage)
> 
> En 1960 a eu lieu la catastrophe de Valdivia (plus ici désolé en espagnol, mais tu peux regarder les photos) une vague entre 15 et 20 mètres qui entre sur la côte à plus de 200 km/h et entre 150 km dans les terres. Certains lacs qui n'existaient pas avant sont toujours présents aujourd'hui à des kilomètres de la côte.
> 
> ...


Malheureusement, le Chili (même des années 60) et les pays en question ne sont pas comparables en termes d'infrastructures et de moyens. Alors si on ajoute à cela le probable manque de volonté des autorités locales qui ont également fort à faire avec d'autres calamités


----------



## krystof (28 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Alors si on ajoute à cela le probable manque de volonté des autorités locales qui ont également fort à faire avec d'autres calamités



Je suis bien d'accord. Je pense par exemple aux brûlures domestiques. On n'en parle pas assez.


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A côté de cela, la majorité des gens qui matent les (ces) infos ne vont se sentir concernés que de très loin face a une souffrance qui ne les concerne pas : voir les famines et autres guerres africaines assez vite reléguées dans les oubliettes.
> Faire intervenir un individu qui pourrait (ou est) un voisin c'est aussi permettre aisément à monsieur ou madame X d'imaginer _plus facilement_ la douleur. Parce que les mots vont être simples, compréhensibles, occidentaux. Parce que le témoin qui parle pourrait être moi, ou mon fils, ou mon cousin. Le "possible" arrive, l'image est forte : un décalage entre ce qui était promis par les brochures de voyages et ce qui vient d'arriver dans ces lieux aux images habituellement paradisiaques où j'aurais pu me trouver pour ne penser qu'a mes vacances n'en est que plus bouleversant.


j'avais pas vu cela sous cet angle, mais si c'est efficace..


----------



## boodou (28 Décembre 2004)

pour tout ceux qui ont besoin de clarifier leur savoir sur la situation écologique actuelle, lire absolument ce livre: "l'écologiste sceptique" de Bjorn Lomborg
 on répète donc encore: les tsunamis n'ont rien a voir avec la pollution ou autre dégradation humaine...
 pour ce qui est du cliché vu sur ce thread genre les touristes occidentaux st riches-et dans des hotels de luxes,modérez vos propos , ma soeur etait en thailande avec son copain à koh phi phi et ils avaient juste acheté un billet charter pas cher et ils logeaient ds un petit bungalow à 15 euros la nuit et ici en france leur niveau de vie est moyen. pas de soucis ils s'en sont sorti mais ils ont eu bcp de chance...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et si on distribuait des surfs ?


 
 t'as parfois un humour de mauvais gout


 heureusement que je te "connais" 


 bon, a qd un avatar epile ?


----------



## Philito (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et si on distribuait des surfs ?



Déconne pas avec ça, des gens en revent..... mais les motos de mer ne vont pas encore assez vite pour prendre des vagues qui vont aussi vite.....

billabong xxl 

Mais ils continuent a chercher la vague de 100 pieds (33 mètres)

Désolé pour la parenthèse.....


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

je ne parlais de la cata qui est arrivé mais des posts sur la prévention des risques naturels. j'ai eu un cours d'intro a ça dans le cadre d'un cours de sismologie, le vieux prof concluait ironiquement (mais lucidement) en disant qu'il fallait espérer que ça nous arrive jamais, car de toute manière on sera coupable, d'une manière ou d'une autre. car il faut un coupable, en plus de la nature.
si j'avais lu ce thread auparavant je n'y serais pas allé.


----------



## clampin (28 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement Clampin s'est réveillé au taquet ce matin, mais de plus avec des infos exclusives !
> 
> Assieds toi : je t'apporte un Alka Seltzer !
> 
> (Je suis désolé mais je n'ai pas pu m'en empecher... je ne fais que rebondir sur le post de Clampin qui se réveille d'un coma post réveillon pour parler du tsunami (l'aspect technique). Il va sans dire que cela n'a rien à voir avec la catastrophe dans son aspect humain).


 Bravo !!!


----------



## quetzalk (28 Décembre 2004)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> pour ce qui est du cliché vu sur ce thread genre les touristes occidentaux st riches-et dans des hotels de luxes,modérez vos propos...



 il n'y a pas que des clichés ce qui a été dit c'est aussi une réalité ; d'autre part il m'arrive aussi régulièrement de voyager en "routard-pas-cher" dans des "pays pauvres", le fait d'avoir un sac  à dos et un jean déchiré ne suffit pas à effacer la différence hallucinante de niveau de vie matériel entre n'importe lequel d'entre nous, vous, ou de votre famille, et la moyenne des habitants de 80% de la planète. Je n'y mets pas plus d'aigreur que ça et je ne fustige pas non plus les "touristes-riches", ils ont le droit autant que n'importe qui de cautionner un système déjà en place, de consommer un produit mis en rayon. Sans doute ce ne serait pas mieux si tous n'allaient en vacances que dans des pays riches, on crierait au scandale et au ghetto aussi fort... Et pour que le tourisme apporte de l'argent aux pays visités il vaut mieux que les touristes en aient suffisamment !
Simplement le propos était de dire que l'arrogance de certains dans de telles circonstances est parfois très indécente...  :hein: 

Il ne s'agit nullement de nier le drame humain pour tous, touristes riches ou "classe-moyenne" d'ici et habitants des pays touchés.

Après, pour avoir connu ce genre d'attente de nouvelles (j'ai de la famille en pays à risque sismique  majeur - cf mon avatar   ) on imagine ton soulagement.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> WebO, tu te trompes lourdement, j'habite au Chili, une zone sysmique importante, juste à côté d'une autre faille géante dans l'océan (et j'habite sur la plage)



Oui... mais comme il a été dit plus haut, le Chili n'est pas la Somalie, le Sri Lanka, Sumatra, voire l'Inde, etc.   En Thaïlande par contre, quelque-chose aurait pu peut-être être fait, si...


----------



## boodou (28 Décembre 2004)

"il n'y a pas que des clichés ce qui a été dit c'est aussi une réalité ; d'autre part il m'arrive aussi régulièrement de voyager en "routard-pas-cher" dans des "pays pauvres", le fait d'avoir un sac à dos et un jean déchiré ne suffit pas à effacer la différence hallucinante de niveau de vie matériel entre n'importe lequel d'entre nous, vous, ou de votre famille, et la moyenne des habitants de 80% de la planète."(quetzalk)

 tout à fait d'accord avec toi quetzalk, personnellement je n'adhère pas vraiment au mythe du routard (bien que l'ayant pratiqué plus jeune) car voyager "pas cher" n'est possible que grace au niveau de vie bas des pays pas cher... et il faut en etre conscient sans cynisme mais sans naiveté non plus.
 Merci pour ton message de soutien pour ma soeurette...


----------



## GJoseph (29 Décembre 2004)

Je voudrais aussi apporter mon grain de sel en disant que comme certains j'ai le sentiment que le sort de "nos chères et braves touristes français" survivants ou disparus semble plus préoccuper les médias que celui de ces dizaines de milliers de morts autochtones. Il n'y a qu'à voir le traitement des infos par notre première chaîne de télévision française (pour ne pas la citer).

Désolé mais le malheur de ces pauvres touristes français "ayant gâchés leurs belles vacances bohêmes" représente à mes yeux une gouttes d'eau face au malheur de ces millions de gens qui ont tout perdu...

Ayons un petit peu d'humilité et de conscience en tant que français !!!


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

GJoseph a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais aussi apporter mon grain de sel en disant que comme certains j'ai le sentiment que le sort de "nos chères et braves touristes français" survivants ou disparus semble plus préoccuper les médias que celui de ces dizaines de milliers de morts autochtones. Il n'y a qu'à voir le traitement des infos par notre première chaîne de télévision française (pour ne pas la citer).
> 
> Désolé mais le malheur de ces pauvres touristes français "ayant gâchés leurs belles vacances bohêmes" représente à mes yeux une gouttes d'eau face au malheur de ces millions de gens qui ont tout perdu...
> 
> Ayons un petit peu d'humilité et de conscience en tant que français !!!



Clampin ! Sors de ce corps et file dans ta chambre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Clampin ! Sors de ce corps et file dans ta chambre !


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2004)

Pour info, Apple affiche sa solidarité avec les victimes et suggère à chacun d'apporter sa contribution financière.
Je vous propose d'aller faire un tour sur www.apple.com  (les pages nationales comme Apple France n'ont pas encore répercuté cette "mise en berne" )


----------



## sylko (29 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, Apple affiche sa solidarité avec les victimes et suggère à chacun d'apporter sa contribution financière.
> Je vous propose d'aller faire un tour sur www.apple.com (les pages nationales comme Apple France n'ont pas encore répercuté cette "mise en berne" )


Apple Suisse l'a fait ...avec les traducteurs habituels.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Clampin ! Sors de ce corps et file dans ta chambre !



le retour des gags à répétition   


sinon pour être redondant, Le Matin pour une fois n'a pas sorti que des conneries :


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Apple Suisse l'a fait ...avec les traducteurs habituels.


La raz de marée... le croix rouge...

Cette fois ils ont tout bon, mais dans le désordre


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, Apple affiche sa solidarité avec les victimes et suggère à chacun d'apporter sa contribution financière.
> Je vous propose d'aller faire un tour sur www.apple.com  (les pages nationales comme Apple France n'ont pas encore répercuté cette "mise en berne" )







Toi aussi tu peux jouer : clique sur la tête de Clampin !


----------



## squarepusher (29 Décembre 2004)

ma mère vient d'appeler au 0800174174 pour savoir si des amis à nous avaient eu des problèmes en Thailande ...Il étaient à Phuket et on est sans nouvelles d'eux


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Apple Suisse l'a fait ...avec les traducteurs habituels.



Quel bout-en-train ce Steve, tout de même   

(mode Patrick Bouchitey on) M'enfin, il peut mieux faire "notre" cher Steve, non ? Allez, allez, on reverse quelques euros gagnés sur les ordi des "riches" ... :rateau:  (mode Patrick Bouchitey off)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

de slashdot.org :



> Quake Changes Earth's Rotation, Moves Islands
> 
> Posted by timothy on Wednesday December 29, @09:29AM
> from the shorter-or-maybe-longer-who-knows dept.
> ...



hé les admins, z'avez patché vBulletin pour corriger le temps de ban ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2004)

Merci de l'info. Sans toi je risquais d'être à la bourre pour le réveillon.


----------



## Rastignac (29 Décembre 2004)

Un truc m'interpelle dans cette histoire:

    Il y a un truc qui s'est écrasé aux environs de Jakarta à 7h30 heure locale, extrait:


> Des habitants de Jakarta ont rapporté tôt dimanche avoir vu un objet non identifié avec une traînée de feu traverser à grande vitesse le ciel au-dessus de la capitale indonésienne en direction de la terre, avant d'entendre un grand bruit qui ressemblait à une explosion dans plusieurs quartiers de la ville...[...]vers 7h30 (1h30, à Bruxelles)[...]


Lien vers l'article

    Et, si je comprends toujours aussi bien, le seisme a démarré à 7h59 heure locale, extrait:


> (Reuters) - Un séisme sans précédent depuis quarante ans a frappé dimanche l'Asie du Sud-Est, déclenchant une série de tsunamis qui ont semé la mort et la désolation de l'Indonésie à l'Inde en passant par la Thaïlande, les Maldives et le Sri Lanka...[...]a frappé à 00h59 GMT[...]


Lien vers l'article

    Donc, 7h30 un "truc" s'écrase dans la zone et 7h59 un seisme de magnitude 8 se déclanche.

    Troublant, non ?


    R.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

l'ordre de grandeur énergétique des deux phénomènes, dans ce cas, n'est vraiment pas comparable, pour qu'un choc permettre un déplacement de 15m  d'une énorme plaque lithosphérique le cratère serait gigantesque


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2004)

Moi ce qui me sidère, c'est le montant des dons de la France................................... 1 millions d'euros.......
 
Je crois que là, ya plus rien à dire


----------



## katelijn (29 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> ma mère vient d'appeler au 0800174174 pour savoir si des amis à nous avaient eu des problèmes en Thailande ...Il étaient à Phuket et on est sans nouvelles d'eux



Bonsoir,

A cette adresse ci tu pourras prendre des renseignements ou éventuellement poster un message.

http://www.thailande-guide.com/fr/acc_accueil.php


----------



## sylko (29 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> ma mère vient d'appeler au 0800174174 pour savoir si des amis à nous avaient eu des problèmes en Thailande ...Il étaient à Phuket et on est sans nouvelles d'eux


Voici des numéros d'hotline.
Phuket: 0066 - 7621-6101 et 0066 - 7621-1001
Phang Nga: 0066 - 7641-1525 et 0066 - 7641-1179
Krabi: 0066 - 7561-1302 et 0066 - 7652-4161/2/3
Trang: 0066 - 7521-4382
Satun: 0066 - 7472-2121/2 et 0066 - 7472-2296
Ranong: 0066 - 7781-3401/2/3 et 0066 - 7782-3257.

La ligne téléphonique au ministère thaïlandais des affaires étrangères à Bangkok est la suivante: 0066 - 2 - 643-5000/5501/5502/5003/5055/5056 et 0066 - 2 - 644-7245/7249. Pour le fax: 0066 - 2 -643-5256.

Il y a également le site du CICR (Comité international de la Croix-Rouge) qui récolte les informations centrales, mais le serveur n'arrive plus à suivre.

Un site avec les noms des victimes identifiées en Thaïlande. Là encore le serveur est en surcharge.

Une alternative avec le site du gouvernement thaïlandais. User = user   Password = password


----------



## quetzalk (29 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Un truc m'interpelle dans cette histoire:
> Il y a un truc qui s'est écrasé aux environs de Jakarta à 7h30 heure locale, extrait:
> Lien vers l'article
> R.



extrait de l'article du Soir 


> Utin Nurdin, un responsable du bureau de météorologie et de géophysique de Tanggerang, a souligné qu'il n'y avait pas eu d'irrégularités sismiques relevées dimanche matin.


 
Lui y va se faire jeter...     :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (29 Décembre 2004)

autre météorite tombée dans un jardin météorite


----------



## Couhoulinn (29 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un an jour pour jour avant cette catastrophe en asie du sud est, le sud est iran a été rayé de la carte causant autant de dégâts. Les même chiffres macabres.
> 
> Seulement, pas de touristes pour prendre des images, pas de victimes occidentales, pas d'hôtels de luxe rasés...bref.. , cela a été vite oublié




Si je me rappelle bien, l'Iran n'a pas voulu de l'aide humanitaires des "occidentaux" pendant plusieurs jours. Une grosse baffe diplomatique. Les "occidentaux" si insouciants ont en effet vite oublié les insultes quand Téhéran a rappellé les autres pays.


----------



## Couhoulinn (29 Décembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, il y en a une dans ma chambre.
> 
> 
> En fait, la faute à pas de chance serait que le tsunami se déclenche à 300 mètres des côtes, bien avant les balises.



un tremblement de terre à 300 mètres des côtes, tu n'as pas trop de risques point de vue tsunami. vu que la vague se crée quand l'onde de choc dans l'eau rencontre les plateaux continentaux.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> un tremblement de terre à 300 mètres des côtes, tu n'as pas trop de risques point de vue tsunami. vu que la vague se crée quand l'onde de choc dans l'eau rencontre les plateaux continentaux.



Tout ça m'a fait repenser à une émission de la BBC que j'avais vu il y a plusieurs années, à la suite de ça j'avais trouvé un lien à ce sujet précisément...


----------



## Couhoulinn (29 Décembre 2004)

C'est vrai que le risque d'un tsunami géant sur la côte est des Etats-Unis, sans oublier les Caraïbes, avec un glissement de terrain dans les Canaries est assez important. J'y ai pensé aussi ces derniers jours.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu peux jouer : clique sur la tête de Clampin !




héhéhéhéhééhéhéhéhéhéhhé, mdr.     
Et je t'assure que ça fait du bien.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me sidère, c'est le montant des dons de la France................................... 1 millions d'euros.......
> 
> Je crois que là, ya plus rien à dire



Tu trouves que c'est beaucoup ? peu ? (c'est une vrai question que je te pose, pas une polémique  )


----------



## Rastignac (29 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> extrait de l'article du Soir
> 
> 
> Lui y va se faire jeter...     :rateau:


  Clair !

   Plus sérieusement, elle est quand même bizarre cette histoire :
   - un truc énorme qui tombe a proximité de l'épicentre et personne n'en parle plus que cela,
 - des spécialistes qui ne décèlent aucune activité sysmique particulière (quand c'est le sujet du météore qui est évoqué, alors que normalement ils auraient du déceler quelque chose non seulement à cause de l'impact météorite/Terre, mais surtout à cause des signes d'activités sysmiques systématiques avant tout tremblement de terre)
   - et 20 min après, un seisme de 8 qui dévaste tout.

 Et on attend encore la réplique qui, si je me souviens bien de mes cours de quatrième, est quasi systématique et proportionnelle au tremblement initial (cela fait 4 jours d'attente, c'est un peu long non ?)...

   Je sais pas, mais tout cela, il y a quelque chose qui me gène !

   Personne ne s'y connait ici en seisme etc... ?


   R.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2004)

Ouais a mon avis on nous cache des trucs! 
  Surement encore un complot de la NSA en association avec la CIA le gouvernement et tutti quanti..






  D'aiileurs on a retrouvé ce corps sur la plage de Kho Phi Phi au millieux des Allemands et des Australiens en maillots de bain:






  Mais personne n'en parle...


----------



## Rastignac (30 Décembre 2004)

Je la trouve un peu excessive ta réaction.

  J'ai pas parlé de complots, faut arreter de fumer la moquette :mouais:

 J'ai juste été troublé par la première info sur le truc qui est tombé et en la recoupant avec la première dépèche annoncant le seisme sur REUTERS, je remarque des trucs bizarres, c'est tout.

  Maintenant, toi qui fait le malin, si t'as des bonnes explications, on est tous preneur 


  R.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> faut arreter de fumer la moquette


 Pourquoi?


----------



## boodou (30 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac , je ne voudrais pas décevoir ta soif de mystères mais osculte un peu les médias et tu constateras qu'un paquet de sismologues et de géophysiciens s'expriment sur le tsunami et tout comme toi ils s'informent donc doivent être au courant pour la météorite . Si ils ne font aucun liens entre ces deux phénomènes  dans leurs déclarations c'est certainement qu'il n'y en a aucun à faire !

 et puis qui nous dit que tu n'est pas toi-même un membre actif du Grand Complot Planétaire ?? 
 (non je déconne , le prend pas mal )
 allez, la vérité est ailleurs ...


----------



## Rastignac (30 Décembre 2004)

Mais non.... je ne prend rien de mal, mais je suis assez surpris de vos réactions alors que moi je me posais d'assez simples questions sur les seismes en général...

  Mais, ces deux réactions sont interessantes.

  Donc, pour résumer :
 A partir du moment où en recoupant des infos OFFICIELLES on se retrouve avec des éléments qui concordent bizarrement et qu'on l'exprime, on se fait taxer de paranoïaque, adepte des thèses du complot et on voit ses interrogations légitimes en tant qu'être doué de raison décridibilisées par un rapprochement avec des séries de science-fiction ?

  Hum...

 Ben, ok. Promis, j'arrête de réfléchir et mes bonnes résolutions pour l'année prochaine seront de prendre les infos pour paroles d'évangiles.

  En échange, vous, vous regardez moins la TV, ok ?


  R.


----------



## Rastignac (30 Décembre 2004)

Mais non.... je ne prend rien de mal, mais je suis assez surpris de vos réactions alors que moi je me posais d'assez simples questions sur les seismes en général...

   Mais, ces deux réactions sont interessantes.

   Donc, pour résumer :
 A partir du moment où en recoupant des infos OFFICIELLES on se retrouve avec des éléments qui concordent bizarrement et qu'on l'exprime, on se fait taxer de paranoïaque, adepte des thèses du complot et on voit ses interrogations légitimes en tant qu'être doué de raison décridibilisées par un rapprochement avec des séries de science-fiction ?

   Hum...

 Ben, ok. Promis, j'arrête de réfléchir et mes bonnes résolutions pour l'année prochaine seront de prendre les infos pour paroles d'évangiles.

   En échange, vous, vous regardez moins la TV, ok ?


   R.


----------



## Pierrou (30 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouves que c'est beaucoup ? peu ? (c'est une vrai question que je te pose, pas une polémique  )



Je trouve que c'est ridicule par rapport à ce que d'autres pays ont donné !! ( je crois que la Suède a donné 20 millions ! ) et même certaines entreprises ont donné plus que la France !!!
Je suis écoeuré


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que c'est ridicule par rapport à ce que d'autres pays ont donné !! ( je crois que la Suède a donné 20 millions ! ) et même certaines entreprises ont donné plus que la France !!!
> Je suis écoeuré


 
aide d'urgence des différents pays...

EU $44m 
US: $35m 
Canada: $33m 
Japan: $30m 
UK: $28.9m 
Australia: $27m 
France: $20.4m 
Denmark: $15.6m 
Saudi Arabia: $10m 
Norway: $6.6m 
Taiwan: $5.1m 
Finland: $3.4m 
Kuwait: $2.1m 
Netherlands: $2.6m 
UAE: $2m 
Ireland $1.3m 
Singapore: $1.2m 

_Source: Reuters, United Nations 

_


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Mais non.... je ne prend rien de mal, mais je suis assez surpris de vos réactions alors que moi je me posais d'assez simples questions sur les seismes en général...
> 
> Mais, ces deux réactions sont interessantes.
> 
> ...


 En fait ce qui m'a fait réagir dans ton post c'est cette phrase:


			
				Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, mais tout cela, il y a quelque chose qui me gène !


 Mais bon, il ne faut pas voir autre chose qu'une boutade dans mon post.

 Par ailleurs, quasiment au moment ou tu postais ton message disant qu'il n'y avait pas eu de réplique, eh ben il y'en a eu.

 Troublant non?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne s'y connait ici en seisme etc... ?


si et c'est bien pour ca que je te prend au 2ème degré puissance 34


----------



## Pierrou (30 Décembre 2004)

Ben hier au 13h ils disaient que l gouvernement français avait débloqué 1 million seulement


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce qui m'a fait réagir dans ton post c'est cette phrase:
> 
> Mais bon, il ne faut pas voir autre chose qu'une boutade dans mon post.
> 
> ...


 

mouuuuuuuuuuuuuah ah ah  .


c'est le haut débit qui marche du tonnerre


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, quasiment au moment ou tu postais ton message disant qu'il n'y avait pas eu de réplique, eh ben il y'en a eu.
> 
> Troublant non?


oui robertav est revenue


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben hier au 13h ils disaient que l gouvernement français avait débloqué 1 million seulement


mais non ça fait déjà deux jours qu'on nous dit que le gvt français dans se grande mansuétude  débloque 15M + sa quote part de l'aide européenne, ce qui porte à 22M sa contribution.


un petit lien vers stats sur l'aide au développement..http://www.oecd.org/dataoecd/42/60/31504046.pdf


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ok. Promis, j'arrête de réfléchir et mes bonnes résolutions pour l'année prochaine seront de prendre les infos pour paroles d'évangiles.
> 
> En échange, vous, vous regardez moins la TV, ok ?
> 
> ...


t'es sympa avec nous, toi...  Parce que nous ne faisons pas des liens trop tordus entre des faits qui n'ont rien à voir, parce que nous ne nous lançons pas dans élucubrations à dormir debout...tu sous-entends qu'on serait des moutons?

  

En revanche, toi, t'aimes bien le sensationnel, nan?

bbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que c'est ridicule par rapport à ce que d'autres pays ont donné !! ( je crois que la Suède a donné 20 millions ! ) et même certaines entreprises ont donné plus que la France !!!
> Je suis écoeuré


 
 moi c'est toi qui m'ecoeure

 la france ne donne pas bcp certes en argent

 mais a chaque fois qu'il y a eu une catastrophe quelque part (seisme en iran, algerie, la en asie... et je ne compte plus), la france a tjrs ete parmi les premiers a depecher des secouristes, des medecins, etc

 et toi ? tu as donne quelque chose ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> En échange, vous, vous regardez moins la TV, ok ?



j't'aime bien toi  :love: poses-toi de simples questions (si tu regardais un peu la télé, disons les émissions naturalistes tu n'en aurais pas besoin) : est-ce que l'impact de météorite dont tu parle as laissé une trace ? nan ? c'est con ça, pasque pour induire le séisme avec une impacte (d'après toi y a presque une demi-heure entre les deux phénomènes, donc il y a un lien indirect, au pire) le choc serait tellement violent que tu serais mort. 

alors fume bcp de tabac, tu en mourras certainement plus vite


----------



## Rastignac (30 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'es sympa avec nous, toi... Parce que nous ne faisons pas des liens trop tordus entre des faits qui n'ont rien à voir, parce que nous ne nous lançons pas dans élucubrations à dormir debout...tu sous-entends qu'on serait des moutons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Toi aussi tu es très sympa je trouve comme spécialiste de sismologie! Parce que, c'est ce que tu es, non ? pour te permettre d'affirmer que mes liens sont tordus ?

 Ensuite, je n'ai fait aucune hypothèse, j'ai constaté, c'est tout. Je ne vous ai pas non plus traité de moutons, je ne vous connais pas, j'ai juste parlé de TV en référence à la série X-Files évoquée un peu plus haut.

 Pour finir, j'ai lu l'article qui parle des répliques (que vous m'avez mis en lien), et comme par hasard, il est clairement dit que là les scientifiques ANNONCENT un risque de répliqe grâce aux signes avant-coureurs (plusieurs "petits" seismes dans la zone).
  Ces même scientifiques, ils avaient rien prévu avant, mais là ils prévoient, FORMIDABLE !!!

  Allez, je vous laisse... j'ai rendez vous avec Jacques Pradel, il a un pôte étranger à me présenter... 





  R.


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j't'aime bien toi :love: poses-toi de simples questions (si tu regardais un peu la télé, disons les émissions naturalistes tu n'en aurais pas besoin) : est-ce que l'impact de météorite dont tu parle as laissé une trace ? nan ? c'est con ça, pasque pour induire le séisme avec une impacte (d'après toi y a presque une demi-heure entre les deux phénomènes, donc il y a un lien indirect, au pire) le choc serait tellement violent que tu serais mort.
> 
> alors fume bcp de tabac, tu en mourras certainement plus vite


ah mais supermoquette tu ne peux pas nous convaincre, il faut que tu prouves ce que tu dis, c'est trop facile ton pseudo bon sens mais on sait tous qu'on nous cache des trucs et en l'absence de preuve démontrant scientifiquement  qu'elle n'est pas fondée , la théorie de Rastignac est forcément la bonne   .


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> aide d'urgence des différents pays...
> 
> EU $44m
> US: $35m
> ...



Manque des pays dans ta liste.  

_La Suisse va débloquer une aide immédiate de 25 millions de francs supplémentaires (22 millions de dollars) en faveur des pays d'Asie touchés par les raz-de-marées meurtriers, a annoncé jeudi le président de la Confédération Joseph Deiss. La Suisse est prête à organiser une conférence internationale humanitaire sous l'égide de l'ONU. (...) _


----------



## Rastignac (30 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> alors fume bcp de tabac, tu en mourras certainement plus vite


  Je me suis efforcé de prendre vos moqueries avec humour et distance, mais là je trouve que tu dépasses les limites !
 Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu es aussi aggressif ? Je ne t'ai pas attaqué ! Reste courtois ! Trouves-tu cela agréable de me dire des choses pareilles ?

  Incroyable !


  R.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu es très sympa je trouve comme spécialiste de sismologie! Parce que, c'est ce que tu es, non ? pour te permettre d'affirmer que mes liens sont tordus ?


 j'ai fais assez de cours de sismo pour voir que tu racontes des conneries, si tu veux entrer dans ce petit jeu, t'as le courage ???


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis efforcé de prendre vos moqueries avec humour et distance, mais là je trouve que tu dépasses les limites !
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu es aussi aggressif ? Je ne t'ai pas attaqué ! Reste courtois ! Trouves-tu cela agréable de me dire des choses pareilles ?
> 
> Incroyable !
> ...


tu racontes juste n'importe quoi, ne serait-ce qu'avec google tu t'en serais rendu compte, c'était de l'humour le coup du tabac, si tu piges pas ça et ben purée


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu es très sympa je trouve comme spécialiste de sismologie! Parce que, c'est ce que tu es, non ? pour te permettre d'affirmer que mes liens sont tordus ?
> 
> Ensuite, je n'ai fait aucune hypothèse, j'ai constaté, c'est tout. Je ne vous ai pas non plus traité de moutons, je ne vous connais pas, j'ai juste parlé de TV en référence à la série X-Files évoquée un peu plus haut.
> 
> ...


tu mélanges tout mon cher et je crois qu'on va devoir s'arrêter là...

Enfin comme la plupart des personnes qui aiment les théories, tu pars du principe que des faits peuvent être reliés par un raisonnement logique qui n'a pas de sens scientifique.
tu n'as rien constaté du tout, tu as lu des dépêches sur internet, ce qui est un édulcoré d'infos.
Après, tu les mets bout à bout, sans te préoccuper de savoir si cela a un sens, mais en te focalisant sur une concommittance qui a 100% de chances d'être un hasard de la nature. mais surtout, au fond de toi, tu as le sentiment d'être malin, de voir ce que les autres ne voient pas..

Jamais quelque ici n'a dit être expert en seisme, mais une chose est sûre, c'est qu'aucun expert digne de ce nom ne ferait ton raisonnement  . Ne pas être expert ne signifie pas non plus gober tout et n'importe quoi et un minimum de distance et de sens critique (dans le doute, on s'abstient de monter des schémas scientifiques) est à la portée de tous, même de moi  .

Si nous on gobe ce que dis la télé, toi tu semble mûr pour gober tout ce qui traine sur les médias. Alors fait gaffe, il va falloir sortir couvert sur le net  


ça me rappelle deux reportages fort bien foutus sur Arte qui expliquaient les ovnis et roswell grâce à des faits scientifiques averés (jusqu'à expliquer les méthode de déplacements des extra terrestres), juste en faisant des petits ponts logiques qui n'étaient pas incompatibles avec l'état de la science.

il y a d'ailleurs la même chose sur le pere noël.


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Manque des pays dans ta liste.
> 
> _La Suisse va débloquer une aide immédiate de 25 millions de francs supplémentaires (22 millions de dollars) en faveur des pays d'Asie touchés par les raz-de-marées meurtriers, a annoncé jeudi le président de la Confédération Joseph Deiss. La Suisse est prête à organiser une conférence internationale humanitaire sous l'égide de l'ONU. (...) _


oui bien sur  , c'est mon copier coller de la bbc qui a fourché


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> purée


 Et voila ca recommence!
 Obsédé!


----------



## Rastignac (30 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fais assez de cours de sismo pour voir que tu racontes des conneries, si tu veux entrer dans ce petit jeu, t'as le courage ???


 Mazeltov pour les cours de sismo!
 Et, non seulement j'ai la prétention de dire que je ne raconte aucune conneries, car je n'ai rien dis de spécial sinon énoncé des faits en demandant SEULEMENT si cela ne vous troublait pas, mais aussi le courage de te dire que ni les qualifications en sismo, ni les menaces, ni encore les moustaches de m'impressionnent...
      De plus, ce message ne t'était pas addresé, vire les lunettes de soleil, tu comprendras mieux les textes que tu lis...

 Alors, on se calme et apprennez à prendre les gens d'un peu moins haut derrière votre écran, même si c'est un écran apple tout en alluminium qui coûte très très cher...

 Pour finir, rassurez vous, personne ne vous prend pour des moutons, vous osez braver le grand Big Brother Big Bilou en lui préférant iPapy... Vous vous différenciez, vous êtes uniques, vous vous avez compris à quel point mac OS c'est tellement mieux que Windows... Ils sont tellement con en face, hein ?...
 Seulement, tout les matins, vous faites comme tout le monde, vous prenez le même metro, vous allez au même type de boulot dans le tertiaire et tout votre matos, vous le payez avec la même zolie carte bleue au profit du même "utopiste", qui n'a pas oublié de s'en mettre plein les pôches grâce aux marges énormes sur son marché de niche pour Bobos et geeks...

     Pas des moutons vous avez dit ?...

     Fin du débat.

      R.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Mazeltov pour les cours de sismo!
> Et, non seulement j'ai la prétention de dire que je ne raconte aucune conneries, car je n'ai rien dis de spécial sinon énoncé des faits en demandant SEULEMENT si cela ne vous troublait pas, mais aussi le courage de te dire que ni les qualifications en sismo, ni les menaces, ni encore les moustaches de m'impressionnent...
> De plus, ce message ne t'était pas addresé, vire les lunettes de soleil, tu comprendras mieux les textes que tu lis...
> 
> ...



bravo pour tes  cours, si t'as vu les photos satellites après le séisme montre moi cette impacte, montre juste, qu'on reste scientifique, montre, mais montre ! et juste pour info le séisme c'était 9, pas 8... et dis-en plus sur un rapport possible ? allez dis, au lieu de te limiter à une hypothèse, allez, émet un lien possible entre une impacte (elle est ou ???) et ce relachement des contraintes ? mais vas-y ou alors tu attends qu'on te dise que tu as raison ? mais sur quoi ?

edit : si tu avais lu mes posts tu aurais vu pourquoi il n'y a pas de lien.

j'm'amuse hein ?


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Seulement, tout les matins, vous faites comme tout le monde, vous prenez votre metro, vous allez au boulot et tout votre matos, vous le payez avec la zolie carte bleue...
> 
> Pas des moutons vous avez dit ?...
> 
> ...


ah, c'est là que tu voulais en venir, ok, je suis un gros mouton   et comme les moutons, je te souhaites de joyeuses fêtes et un prompt rétablissement  ...


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2004)

Le gag:

Rastignac ton article ne comporte aucune date!!!!

la fameuse météorite est tombée le 19, une semaine avant....(fais des recherche sur google...)

http://news.google.com/news?hl=fr&ned=fr&q=meteorite+indonesie


----------



## iTof (30 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Mazeltov pour les cours de sismo!
> Et, non seulement j'ai la prétention de dire que je ne raconte aucune conneries, car je n'ai rien dis de spécial sinon énoncé des faits en demandant SEULEMENT si cela ne vous troublait pas, mais aussi le courage de te dire que ni les qualifications en sismo, ni les menaces, ni encore les moustaches de m'impressionnent...
> De plus, ce message ne t'était pas addresé, vire les lunettes de soleil, tu comprendras mieux les textes que tu lis...
> 
> ...


et oh, on se calme là... y'a des MP qui existent... je te trouve un peu trollesque là  Il faut savoir que sur MacGé, il y a beaucoup de gens avec des connaissances diverses et variées, des ordinateurs (pas toujours Mac d'ailleurs) "chers" et "pas chers", des gens au boulot, au chômage, à l'hosto... beaucoup de monde quoi, alors :
- ne fait pas de généralités par rapport au Mac, c'est hors-sujet sur ce thread ;
- n'attaque pas personnellement les gens en direct, par respect pour l'ambiance du site et de son forum ;
- ne prends pas la mouche pour un rien...

j'ai réagis, comme toi, à la mouche "Supermoquette" à mes débuts ici (pourtant "postérieurs au tien") parce que comme toi, je prenais trop les choses de haut. Ici, c'est du virtuel, ne l'oublies pas, et que personne ne t'oblige à y rester, par contre... l'inverse n'est pas vrai. Cela serait dommage, non ?


(et si tu veux savoir à quoi SM ressemble sans ses lunettes et ses moustaches, cherche un peu...  )


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Le gag:
> 
> Rastignac ton article ne comporte aucune date!!!!
> 
> la fameuse météorite est tombée le 19, une semaine avant....(fais des recherche sur google...)


pffff t'es un mouton toi, tu réfléchis, comme tout le monde...


----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2004)

Bien bien ...  On respire et on reste cools


----------



## iTof (30 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac, sa Majesté en personne arrive, reviens !


----------



## quetzalk (30 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> - n'attaque pas personnellement les gens en direct, par respect pour l'ambiance du site et de son forum ;
> - ne prends pas la mouche pour un rien...



   hum... y en a deux-trois qui lui sont tombés dessus un peu fort non (je veux dire, avant que ça parte en sucette agressivement) ?

Quelqu'un (ici : Rastignac) a émis dans le forum une hypothèse tirée d'une dépêche internet ; hypothèse qui fait sauter au plafond certains des contributeurs.
Il me SEMBLE que ce genre de situation est DEJA arrivée non ?
Alors les uns et les autres avant de vous moquer avec plus ou moins d'humour de son idée, argumentez poliment, au delà de la politesse, avec un peu de respect.
On peut critiquer l'idée de quelqu'un sans forcément déraper à la limite de l'attaque perso, je vous trouve relou sur ce coup.

Pour revenir au sujet, s'il s'avère qu'il y avait une erreur de date, le problème est clos, on arrête là ; si ce n'est pas le cas, la coïncidence méritait d'être soulignée sans aller exhumer ce pauvre Roswell...  :mouais: Si on ne doit parler dans ce forum que de vérités avérées et scientifiquement prouvées va falloir fermer un paquet de threads en tous cas...  :sleep:    :rose:


----------



## quetzalk (30 Décembre 2004)

Tiens à propos de l'aide Française 

_Quand on s'informe au 13 heures on nuance ses propos sur la réalité de Roswell..._


----------



## Rastignac (30 Décembre 2004)

Je te remercie Quetzalk , je croyais devenir fou à la suite de certaines réactions !

   Mais tout cela n'est pas très grave.

 Je reviens de mon pot avec jacques Pradel, il m'a dit que le seisme n'était ni dû à un météorite, ni du à d'autres causes naturelles, mais que c'était un peuple appelés les reptiliens qui l'avaient déclanché pour nous montrer leur puissance avant le contact.

    C'est aussi eux qui ont filés à iPapy l'idée de l'ipod, et d'ailleurs Ive en serait un (de reptilien).

    Allez, effectivement le météore était tombé quelques jours avant, ce qui laisse à supposer qu'il n'y ai aucun lien.
 De plus, je viens d'apprendre que le bureau sismologique de Hawai avait tenté de prévenir sans succés des autorités dans la zone Asie: ils l'avaient donc prévus. 

    Sans rancune mais un peu choqué ,


    R.


----------



## iTof (30 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> hum... y en a deux-trois qui lui sont tombés dessus un peu fort non (je veux dire, avant que ça parte en sucette agressivement) ?
> 
> Quelqu'un (ici : Rastignac) a émis dans le forum une hypothèse tirée d'une dépêche internet ; hypothèse qui fait sauter au plafond certains des contributeurs.
> Il me SEMBLE que ce genre de situation est DEJA arrivée non ?
> ... :sleep:  :rose:





			
				Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout cela n'est pas très grave.


>  tu as raison, mais ce débat est clos maintenant (même si ta remarque était pertinente pour un profane) 

pour rebondir sur l'info de quetzalk, je suis agréablement étonné par le bilan de la réunion de crise du gouvernement, tant sur le caractère offensif ("Nous menons ainsi une action qui place la France en tête de tous les contributeurs face à cette catastrophe"), sans être chauvin, que sur les différents paramètres (aide d'urgence, prévention des risques d'épidémie, création au niveau européen d'un fonds spécifique d'aide à la reconstruction des régions sinistrées et moratoire sur la dette des pays concernés). Cela reste des mots mais si cette logique pouvait perdurer pour les prochaines catastrophes... Ce n'est pas ce qui pèserait le plus dans un Projet de Loi de Finance... Et dire que cette aide finançière de la France ne sera qu'une goutte d'eau...


----------



## quetzalk (30 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ... Et dire que ce ne sera qu'une goutte d'eau...



hum, si on leur envoie des gouttes d'eau je crois qu'il vont mal le prendre...


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> >  tu as raison, mais ce débat est clos maintenant (même si ta remarque était pertinente pour un profane)
> 
> pour rebondir sur l'info de quetzalk, je suis agréablement étonné par le bilan de la réunion de crise du gouvernement, tant sur le caractère offensif ("Nous menons ainsi une action qui place la France en tête de tous les contributeurs face à cette catastrophe"), sans être chauvin, que sur les différents paramètres (aide d'urgence, prévention des risques d'épidémie, création au niveau européen d'un fonds spécifique d'aide à la reconstruction des régions sinistrées et moratoire sur la dette des pays concernés). Cela reste des mots mais si cette logique pouvait perdurer pour les prochaines catastrophes... Ce n'est pas ce qui pèserait le plus dans un Projet de Loi de Finance... Et dire que ce ne sera qu'une goutte d'eau...


cette argent est une goutte d'eau dans un projet de loi de finance, mais lea France n'est pas mauvaise élève pour l'aide au développement en général (cf lien vers les stats OCDE que j'ai mis dans un précédent message), même si on pourrait faire mieux.

Seulement, il semble qu'il y ait une certaine confusion autour des aides qui sont promises et une lutte d'influence avec d'un côté une "coalition" (vocable bushien pour definir une initiative US sans l'ONU...) menée par les US (qui avaient promis 15M de dollars, c'est à dire rien pour eux et qui sont passés pour des pingres) et de l'autre côté les gouvernements proches de la zone (Japon/Autralie sont des partenaires évdents de ces pays et en particulier de l'Indonésie) ou les pays européens qui font "l'effort" le plus important (l'Espagne a annoncé vouloir débloquer à elle seule *85* millions d'euros...). Au delà de l'urgence semble se jouer une lutte d'influence

Le montant des dons des gouvernements augmentent aussi parallèlement avec le traumatisme des populations occidentales.
.


----------



## iTof (30 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> hum, si on leur envoie des gouttes d'eau je crois qu'il vont mal le prendre...


  comme disait SM, fallait leur envoyer des planches de surf... mais ce que je trouve presque rassurant, c'est de voir les américains vouloir contourner en partie l'ONU, la France se placer en chevalier blanc... ne nous leurrons pas non plus, il y a du business aussi dans l'humanitaire ("Le Premier ministre a précisé que l'eau potable était parmi les "premières priorités". "Nous mobiliserons donc des moyens financiers importants sur cet objectif. Nous avons une expérience d'intervention (...) D'ores et déjà, des compresseurs, des équipes spécialisées sont prêtes pour, sur le terrain, mettre en place ces dispositifs.") Même si c'est ce sont la Sécurité Civile, les ONG, les militaires qui vont oeuvrer pour le 1er volet, il y aura aussi un 2e volet, comme lors de tous les conflits...


----------



## quetzalk (30 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ... mais ce que je trouve presque rassurant, c'est de voir les américains vouloir contourner en partie l'ONU, la France se placer en chevalier blanc...



... et ainsi de suite... certes tu as raison, si le séisme à fait bouger la Terre, il n'empêche qu'elle tourne toujours dans le même sens et avec les mêmes travers...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Il me SEMBLE que ce genre de situation est DEJA arrivée non ?


 Oui... il y a 65 millions d'années ...

 En milieu de page:


> While no historic examples of meteorite impacts are known to have produced     a tsunami, the apparent impact of a meteorite at the end of the Cretaceous Period, about     65 million years ago near the tip of what is now the Yucatan Peninsula of Mexico, produced     tsunami that left deposits all along the Gulf coast of Mexico and the United States.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ... et ainsi de suite... certes tu as raison, si le séisme à fait bouger la Terre, il n'empêche qu'elle tourne toujours dans le même sens et avec les mêmes travers...


 Tout a fait! Et meme peut etre un peu plus vite qu'avant le seïsme


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tout a fait! Et meme peut etre un peu plus vite qu'avant le seïsme


l'inclinaison de l'axe de rotation a changé : attention aux coups de soleil l'été prochain :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> l'inclinaison de l'axe de rotation a changé : attention aux coups de soleil l'été prochain :affraid: :affraid:



Ah, c'était donc ça...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tout a fait! Et meme peut etre un peu plus vite qu'avant le seïsme



je l'avais déjà posté   



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui... il y a 65 millions d'années ...
> 
> En milieu de page:



justement, ça n'a rien a voir avec ce qui c'est passé


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je l'avais déjà posté
> 
> 
> 
> justement, ça n'a rien a voir avec ce qui c'est passé


c'est à dire que le météorite en question est tombé au milieu de la flotte et a fait une vague


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j
> justement, ça n'a rien a voir avec ce qui c'est passé


 Tu es sur? C'est peut etre une réplique...


----------



## quetzalk (30 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur? C'est peut etre une réplique...



si c'est le cas elle est fine (la réplique)...  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> si c'est le cas elle est fine (la réplique)...  :rateau:



Suffisamment forte pour ne pas m'empêcher de me pisser sur les godasses hier soir à l'AES...    :love:


----------



## ratofil (30 Décembre 2004)

Ça y est, j'ai reçu la demande spamique d'un chacal qui cherche à se faire des dons:



> im Taskeen
> TEL/FAX: +44 7005 805588
> PRIVATE EMAIL: wasimtask@mail2world.com
> 
> ...





> I seek your consent to present you as the Next of Kin to the
> Deceased since you are at an advantage as a foreigner too, so
> that the proceeds of this Bank Account valued at EURO 22.5
> Million can be paid to you. We shall both share the funds. 60%
> ...


----------



## krystof (31 Décembre 2004)

Manque plus qu'un post de Roger Gicquel et la boucle est bouclée.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2004)

tu parles d'une boucle...


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2004)

tsunami, c'est quand le tiramisu deborde non ?

bonne fêtes :rateau:

:modo:


----------



## Rastignac (31 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tsunami, c'est quand le tiramisu deborde non ?
> 
> bonne fêtes :rateau:
> 
> :modo:


 Nan, c'est qu'en y en a plus :affraid:




 R.


----------



## lechneric (31 Décembre 2004)

Certains on besoins d'aide je crois






Si vous le souhaitez un petit don 

Certains organismes vous permettent de les aider : 

La croix rouge : http://www.croix-rouge.fr/goto/index.asp 

Médecin sans frontières : http://www.msf.fr/site/aider.nsf/agir 

Unicef : http://www.unicef.org/french/support/index.html 

Bonnes fêtes


----------



## MrStone (31 Décembre 2004)

Une photo satellite de chez Digital Globe... jamais vu des vagues comme ça


----------



## sylko (31 Décembre 2004)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> Certains on besoins d'aide je crois
> 
> Bonnes fêtes


Merci d'avoir recentré le sujet.  

Je joins un lien pour effectuer un don en Suisse. (Le site a quelques problèmes pour l'instant)
Déjà 20 millions récoltés. 

Une ou deux bouteilles de Champagne en moins, et hop ...un don.


----------



## sylko (31 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Une photo satellite de chez Digital Globe... jamais vu des vagues comme ça


Ces deux images sont impressionnantes.

Avant et après


----------



## squarepusher (31 Décembre 2004)

gros soulagement, les amis de mes parents sont sains et saufs ...........................bonne année 2005


----------



## iTof (31 Décembre 2004)

idem pour mon cousin et son épouse en tour du monde en ce moment... ils étaient dans le nord de la Thaïlande   Témoignage :

_"Vendredi 31 Décembre 2004 à 09h14 - "sains et saufs"_

_Bonjour a tous,_

_Le dimanche 26 decembre a 8 h,heure locale, nous avons senti une secousse de l'ordre de celle ressenti a Rennes il y a deux ans ,c'est a dire faible. Nous avons ensuite lu les journaux et decouvert que cette secousse etait une repercussion du tremblement de terre qui a provoque cet effrayant raz de maree._

_Ici la television Thailandaise montre tout et les images sont parfois insoutenables .De ce fait nous avons pu constater l'ampleur de la catastrophe qui a devaste les cote de la Thailande du sud ,mais aussi du Sri Lanka ,de l'Inde du sud et de Sumatra._
_Nous sommes abasourdis du nombre croissant de morts._
_Du fait de ce cataclysme, beaucoup de touristes sont remontes vers le nord du pays et meme au Laos ou nous nous trouvons actuellement._
_Nous sommes au centre du pays, a Luang Prabang.Nous avons trouve l'hospitalite dans un temple boudhiste. Apres l'accord du maitre des lieux, deux mongs et un novice nous ont alors prepare une chambre spartiate mais confortable._

_Bon reveillon a vous"_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

je n'ai qu'une chose a dire: faites des dons !


 deja 125.000 morts, sans doute plus, et autant de disparus
 10x plus de gens sans maisons, ils ont tout perdu
 16 milliards estimes en degats

 l'inde refuse toute aide financiere par fierte (quels cons ces politiciens) mais nos dons aideront les ONG a apporter aides logitiques, vivres, medicaments...


----------



## tchico (1 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai qu'une chose a dire: faites des dons !


 
C'est la meilleur façon d'en parler

Bonne et heureuse année à tous


----------



## quetzalk (5 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais plus sur quel thread était la (petite) polémique sur les pays donateurs, mais je viens de voir une dépêche étrange sur Yahoo, au sujet des dons par pays. Il semble que la plupart des pays occidentaux, prenant peut-être soudain la mesure (et avec un brin de culpabilité ?) du colossal écart de niveau de vie qui éloigne de nous les zones récemment sinistrées, ont réellement mis la main au portefeuille.

Tous ? non, quelques enclaves résistent...   
Il s'avère que la somme des dons offerts par Monaco et le Luxembourg est inférieure aux budgets offerts par certains pays tels que : la Hongrie, l'Iran, la Turquie, etc... Le Népal a donné presque autant que Monaco.

Je n'en dis pas plus, je trouve juste cela étonnant.


----------

